# Werte speichern D-FlipFlop



## Tarrew (4. März 2014)

Hey,

meine Frage ist etwas ungewöhnlich, aber ich hoffe tdz, das passt hier so halbwegs rein: 

Ich wiederhole grade D-FlipFlops.
Ich habe hier 3 Verlaufsdiagramme praktisch.

Erstes positiv flankengesteuert, zweites negativflankengesteuert, drittes zweiflankengesteuert.
Habe mal zwei Sachen markiert die mich verwundern: 

http://i.epvpimg.com/wwWqh.png

1. Positiv flankengesteuert, -> Die clock ist im markierten Bereich positiv, set liegt auf 1, reset auf 0. Da müsste meiner Meinung nach q=1 sein. Ist es aber komischerweise nicht.
2. Negativ flankengesteuert,-> Die clock ist hier negativ, set wieder auf 1, reset auf 0. Also müsste q=1 sein eigentlich. Ist es aber wieder nicht.

Zweiflankengesteuert blick ich eh noch nicht so ganz durch. Wenn bei positiver und negativer Flanke geschaltet wird, dann spielt es ja im Prinzip keine Rolle. Bzw ich meine zu erkennen, dass es immer um einen Takt versetzt ist. Beim 1. erkenne ich diesen einen Takt Verzögerung aber nicht, wenn ich mir zB den dritten Takt angucke. 

Vllt kann mich da jmd auf meinen Denkfehler hinweisen.

Grüße


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. März 2014)

Der Denkfehler ist grob gesagt, dass es egal ist welchen Wert die CLK gerade _hat_, es geht darum wann sie ihn _ändert _- und zwar in dem Falle ob sie in von 0 auf 1 (positiv) oder von 1 auf 0 (negativ) ändert.


----------



## Tarrew (4. März 2014)

Ahh, der Wert wird also nur bei einem Flankenwechsel übernommen? 
Heißt wenn ich Set auf 1 setze, wärend die Clock positiv ist, wird der Wert nicht gesetzt. 

Das gilt aber nur für FlipFlops nehme ich an.

Weil ich folgenden Verlauf für einen Latch gesehen habe: http://i.epvpimg.com/18uFf.png
Da wird der Wert ja auch geändert, wenn Set geändert wird währen die Clock schon 1 ist. 

Hab mich eben schon gefragt, was der Unterschied zwischen FlipFlop und Latch ist.
Das könnte er also sein, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. 
FlipFlop ändert den Wert nur zum Zeitpunkt der Flankenänderung, und beim Latch ist die clock eher sowas, wie ein "enabled" ?? 

Hoffe ich hab das jetzt richtig auf dem Schirm.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. März 2014)

So tief bin ich  in der Materie auch nicht dass ich dir darauf eine Antwort geben könnte ob nun genau das der Unterschied zwischen Latch oder FlipFlop ist, aber das hier:



Tarrew schrieb:


> Ahh, der Wert wird also nur bei einem Flankenwechsel übernommen?
> Heißt wenn ich Set auf 1 setze, wärend die Clock positiv ist, wird der Wert nicht gesetzt.


 
sehe ich als korrekt an.


----------



## Tarrew (4. März 2014)

Alles klar dankeschön 

#


> Ganz einfach:
> Beim D-Latch (engl. verriegeln) erscheinen die am Eingang anliegenden Daten solange am Ausgang, bis der Takteingang deaktiviert wird.
> Dazu benötigt man nur eine entsprechende Logik am Eingang des Speicherflipflops.
> 
> ...



Scheint aber zu passen  
Respekt an deine Bandbreite an Wissen, das mit der Strukturgröße hab ich noch nicht vergessen


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. März 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen... nimms mir bitte nicht übel dass ich vergessen hatte dass die Strukturgrößenberechnung auch von dir kam 

Dann mal noch viel Spaß mit deiner Signalverarbeitung.


----------

